# Hacking (plus d'accès internet) ?



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Gros problème sur mon MacBook Pro de mi 2012 (a jour) depuis avant ier. Pas d internet.
La machine est bien connecte en wifi a la box (qui fournie de l internet, fonctionne parfaitement avec d autres appareils)
Mais l internet de facon globale (safarie ou toute application internet ou lier a internet) ne fonctionne pas.

J ai tente la PERAM/SMC, vider les caches, nettoyer avec Onyx, scan avec Avast, ... pareil.
La machine n est pas ralentit et semble bien tourner. par contre l antivirus Avast est désactiver et je n arrive pas a le reactiver (il est marquer vous n etes pas protéger)
Je remarque aussi que l application MacFan (pour ceux qui connaissent) n affiche plus les temperature, et toutes les valeurs sont a Zero.

Le problème n est pas nouveau et surgit depuis au j utilise l application IPVanish. Il arrive qu internet refuse de fonctionner tant qu IPVanish (VPN) n est pas lancé. Sauf qu aujourd'hui, lancé ou pas lancé, plus rien ne marche.

Tres franchement (j espere a tors) j ai la sensation d avoir/de de me faire Hacker la machine.

J en fait appel SVP a votre aide car ce désagrément est très handicapant.

Merci d avance.
Aurelien.


----------



## zol614 (6 Octobre 2016)

Essaie le logiciel malwarebytes rapide et gratuit ça pourrait t'aider


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2016)

D'abord virer Avast  (de préférence selon la procédure prévue par l'éditeur).


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

zol614 a dit:


> Essaie le logiciel malwarebytes rapide et gratuit ça pourrait t'aider


Merci bcp pour cette reactivité. J ai oublié de mentionner, deja essayé ce programme ...


----------



## zol614 (6 Octobre 2016)

Je ne suis pas expert mais d'après ce que je comprend le problème pourrais venir de l'application IPVanish
Sûrement

Essaie de désactiver le vpn et regarde si ça fonctionne


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

zol614 a dit:


> Essaie de désactivé le vpn et regarde si ça fonctionne


deja fait. Dumoins desactivé, mais pas desinstallé. Quoi qu il arrive, avec ou sans, ca ne fonctionne pas.

existe il un moyen, tout comme window, de démarrer <<sans echec>> et de <<tester la machine>> (ou operation similaire) ?

Nouvelle information :
Tor est le seul navigateur/application qui fonctionne .... Internet arrive donc bien sur la machine mais semble bloqué/ou autre ...


----------



## luc1en (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201262


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201262



Easy, merci pour ca. Dapres la description de la liste des actions possible sans échec, ca ne colle pas, le probeme restera le meme. Zut.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

Salut

3 choses à faire :
1) se relier à la box en ethernet et vérifier. Si ok redémarrer la box
2) tester sur un autre utilisateur.
3) faire un rapport Etrecheck : https://etrecheck.com et copier le rapport entre balises Code (en cliquant sur le petit + en haut au centre de cette fenêtre de saisie).


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Easy, merci pour ca. Dapres la description de la liste des actions possible sans échec, ca ne colle pas, le probeme restera le meme. Zut.


Pourquoi dis-tu ça ? Il y a peut-être une ouverture intempestive au démarrage ou une extension perturbante, tu ne le vois pas forcément, c'est à ça que sert le mode sans échec. La seule façon est d'essayer, rien ne t'empêchera alors de redémarrer normalement.


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Pourquoi dis-tu ça ? Il y a peut-être une ouverture intempestive au démarrage ou une extension perturbante, tu ne le vois pas forcément, c'est à ça que sert le mode sans échec. La seule façon est d'essayer, rien ne t'empêchera alors de redémarrer normalement.



Constructif et objectif. Du coups j ai essayé. Pareil. Internet ne fonctionne pas.
Je vais essayer etrecheak maintenant. Il est sur clef, telechargé d une autre machine.



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> 3 choses à faire :
> 1) se relier à la box en ethernet et vérifier. Si ok redémarrer la box
> ...


Relier a la box c est compliquer car c'est la box de mon patron, depuis chez lui et je n est pas accès (oui je vis chez lui)
Tester un autre utilisateur (bonne idée) et êtrecheak je fais ca dessuinte.

J ai par ailleurs supprimer toutes les application au démarrage, pareil, le problème perdure.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Relier a la box c est compliquer car c'est la box de mon patron, depuis chez lui et je n est pas accès (oui je vis chez lui)
> Tester un autre utilisateur (bonne idée) et êtrecheak je fais ca desuite.


Faut pas mélanger la vie professionnelle et la vie privée.

Ok je sors.


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Faut pas mélanger la vie professionnelle et la vie privée.
> 
> Ok je sors.


C est une patronne ... Mais pas acce a la box (ni la chambre)
Je viens d essayer avec un autre utilisateur (en invité) et la ca fonctionne (internet) .... Il y a bien donc un soucis logiciel. Maintenant, comment le trouver ...?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

Donne le rapport Etrecheck (entre balises Code).


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donne le rapport Etrecheck (entre balises Code).


Cest en cours, ca scanne... par contre je n ai pas aces a la mise a jour de celui ci (installé sur la machine sans internet)
Que veux dire donne le rapport entre balise code ? Que je donne le rapport ici, sur le forum ? Entre Deux balise code ? Suis perdu ...


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Que veux dire donne le rapport entre balise code ? Que je donne le rapport ici, sur le forum ? Entre Deux balise code ? Suis perdu ...


Ceci...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Cest en cours, ca scanne... par contre je n ai pas aces a la mise a jour de celui ci (installé sur la machine sans internet)
> Que veux dire donne le rapport entre balise code ? Que je donne le rapport ici, sur le forum ? Entre Deux balise code ? Suis perdu ...


C'est bien sur la machine qui n'a pas internet qu'il faut faire le rapport, puis le sauver dans un fichier texte, le copier sur un support amovible (clé usb) puis copier le contenu sur le forum depuis une machine connectée à internet.


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

```
EtreCheck version : 3.0.6 (315)
Rapport créé le 2016-10-06 20:08:25
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Runtime 6:58
La vitesse : Inférieure à la moyenne

Cliquez sur les liens [L’aide] pour l’assistance avec les produits non-Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Les détails] pour plus d'informations sur cette ligne.

Problème :Autre problème

Les informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro à processeur Intel Core i5 ou i7, 13 pouces (mi-2012)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro9,2
    1 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5 CPU : 2-core
    8 GB RAM Extensible - [Instructions]
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
    Bluetooth: Bon - Handoff/Airdrop2 disponible
    Wireless:  en1: 802.11 a/b/g/n
    La batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Comptage de cycles = 425

Les informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 4000
        Color LCD 1280 x 800

Les logiciel du système : ⓘ
    OS X El Capitan 10.11.6 (15G1004) - Temps depuis le démarrage : moins d’une heure

Les informations des disques : ⓘ
    ST1000LM014-1EJ164 disk0 : (1 TB) (Rotational)
        EFI (disk0s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo
        Recovery HD (disk0s3) <non monté>  [Restauration] : 650 Mo
        Macintosh HD (disk1) /  [Startup] : 998.97 Go (198.75 Go libre)
            Crypté AES-XTS Ouvert
            Core Storage: disk0s2 999.35 Go Online

    HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GS31N   ()

Les informations USB : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
    Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
    Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver
    Apple Inc. BRCM20702 Hub
        Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller
    Kingston DataTraveler 3.0 15,72 GB
        PFSA (disk2s1) /Volumes/PFSA  : 15.72 Go (7.70 Go libre)

Les informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Le gatekeeper : ⓘ
    N’importe où

Les fichiers inconnus : ⓘ
    /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.ipvanish.osx.vpnhelper.plist
        /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.ipvanish.osx.vpnhelper
    Un fichier inconnu trouvé. [Vérifier ces fichiers]

Les extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Library/Application Support/Avast/components/fileshield/unsigned
    [engagé]    com.avast.AvastFileShield (3.0.0 - SDK 10.9 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]

        /Library/Application Support/Avast/components/proxy/unsigned
    [engagé]    com.avast.PacketForwarder (2.1 - SDK 10.11 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]

        /Library/Application Support/VirtualBox
    [engagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxDrv (5.1.6 - 2016-09-29) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetAdp (5.1.6 - 2016-09-29) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetFlt (5.1.6 - 2016-09-29) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxUSB (5.1.6 - 2016-09-29) [Aide]

        /Library/Extensions
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBGuitarRigMobileDriver (2.6.0 (R82) - SDK 10.8 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.metakine.handsoff.driver (2.1.1 - SDK 10.6 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions
    [désengagé]    com.Logitech.Control Center.HID Driver (3.6.0 - SDK 10.6 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.Logitech.Unifying.HID Driver (1.2.0 - SDK 10.6 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBAudio2DJDriver (2.4.23 (R38) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBAudio4DJDriver (2.4.23 (R38) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBHardwareDriver (2.4.23 (R38) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBMaschineControllerDriver (2.5.2 (R70) - SDK 10.7 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBTraktorAudio2Driver (2.4.23 (R38) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBTraktorKontrolS4Driver (2.4.23 (R38) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.caiaq.driver.NIUSBTraktorKontrolX1Driver (2.4.21 (R30) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.native-instruments.driver.NIUSBDeviceHelper (1.0.8 (R32) - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.novationmusic.driver.usb.audio (2.3 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.numark.ns6.usb (2.1.18 - SDK 10.7 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.numark.ns7.usb (2.1.18 - SDK 10.7 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.numark.v7.usb (2.1.18 - SDK 10.7 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.ploytec.xonedx.usb (2.0.2 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sixtyeight (1.1.2f4 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sixtyone (1.1.0f1 - SDK 10.5 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sixtytwo (1.1.0f3 - SDK 10.5 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sl2 (1.0.1f3 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sl3 (1.3.2f6 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sl4 (1.0.1f2 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.realtek.driver.RTL8192CU (1021 - SDK 10.7 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.serato.usb.kext (2.3.0 - 2016-09-23) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions/NumarkNS6Audio.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.numark.ns6.usb_TIGER (2.1.18 - SDK 10.4 - 2012-08-01) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions/NumarkNS7Audio.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.numark.ns7.usb_TIGER (2.1.18 - SDK 10.4 - 2012-08-01) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions/NumarkV7Audio.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.numark.V7.usb_TIGER (2.1.18 - SDK 10.4 - 2012-08-01) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions/Sl3Driver.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.rane.driver.sl3.10.6 (1.3.2f6 - 2011-05-10) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions/XONE_DX.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.ploytec.xonedx.usb_TIGER (2.0.2 - 2009-10-09) [Aide]

Les éléments de démarrage : ⓘ
    FanControlDaemon : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/FanControlDaemon
    HWNetMgr : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/HWNetMgr
    MobileBrServ : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/MobileBrServ
    StartOuc : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/StartOuc
    TuxeraNTFSUnmountHelper : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/TuxeraNTFSUnmountHelper
    Les éléments de démarrage ne fonctionne plus dans OS X Yosemite ou ultérieur

Les agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [engagé]    162 tâches d’Apple
    [en marche]    70 tâches d’Apple

Les daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [désengagé]    45 tâches d’Apple
    [engagé]    156 tâches d’Apple
    [en marche]    89 tâches d’Apple

Les agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [en marche]    HWPortCfg.plist (2014-02-21) [Aide]
    [en marche]    Wlan.Software.plist (2011-09-14) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.Logitech.Control Center.Daemon.plist (2012-05-25) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (2013-08-01) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.avast.secureline.update-agent.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.secureline.userinit.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.avast.update-agent.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.userinit.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.metakine.handsoff.agent.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.micromat.TechToolProAgent.plist (2015-03-12) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist (2013-12-19) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.paragon.updater.plist (2013-07-29) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (2011-08-04) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.Libmacgpg.xpc.plist (2016-06-28) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.gpgmail.enable-bundles.plist (2015-03-08) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.gpgmail.patch-uuid-user.plist (2015-03-08) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.macgpg2.fix.plist (2015-03-08) [Aide]
    [en marche]    org.gpgtools.macgpg2.shutdown-gpg-agent.plist (2015-03-08) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.updater.plist (2016-05-17) [Aide]

Les daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.bstservice_helper.plist (2015-09-22) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.SwitchBoard.plist (2013-08-01) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (2016-08-30) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.apple.aelwriter.plist (2013-03-08)
    [en marche]    com.apple.qmaster.qmasterd.plist (2010-08-26)
    [engagé]    com.avast.init.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.secureline.init.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.secureline.uninstall.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.avast.secureline.update.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.uninstall.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.update.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.fxfactory.FxFactory.helper.plist (2014-03-23) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.ipvanish.IPVanish.VPNHelper.plist (2016-08-07) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.ipvanish.osx.vpnhelper.plist (2016-09-21) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.metakine.handsoff.daemon.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.micromat.TechToolProDaemon.plist (2015-03-12) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.noiseindustries.FxFactory.helper.plist (2014-04-02) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (2013-12-19) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist (2011-08-05)
    [en marche]    com.rane.sixtyeight.daemon.plist (2010-04-26) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.rane.sixtyone.daemon.plist (2011-05-18) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.rane.sixtytwo.daemon.plist (2011-07-06) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.rane.sl2.daemon.plist (2011-01-05) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.rane.sl3.daemon.plist (2010-04-26) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.rane.sl4.daemon.plist (2010-11-16) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.gpgtools.gpgmail.patch-uuid.plist (2015-03-08) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.startup.plist (2016-09-29) [Aide]

Les agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    [engagé]    ca.madefresh.BodegaAgent.plist (2014-04-03)
    [échec]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.LogRotator.plist (2014-07-02) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.Service.plist (2015-09-22) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UninstallAgent.plist (2014-07-02) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UninstallWatcher.plist (2015-09-22)
    [échec]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.Updater.plist (2015-09-22) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UpdaterAgent.plist (2014-07-02) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (2013-04-21) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.ARM.[...].plist (2014-08-09) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.avast.home.userinit.plist (2016-09-24) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.avast.secureline.home.userinit.plist (2015-05-31) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist (2016-07-12) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.vboxwebsrv.plist (2016-09-29) [Aide]

Les plug-ins internets : ⓘ
    FlashPlayer-10.6 : 23.0.0.162 - SDK 10.9 (2016-09-20) [Aide]
    QuickTime Plugin : 7.7.3 (2016-07-27)
    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI : 11.0.17 - SDK 10.6 (2016-07-25) [Aide]
    AdobePDFViewer : 11.0.17 - SDK 10.6 (2016-07-25) [Aide]
    Flash Player : 23.0.0.162 - SDK 10.9 (2016-09-20) Adobe inaccessible
    Default Browser : 601 - SDK 10.11 (2016-07-27)
    JavaAppletPlugin : Java 8 Update 101 build 13 (2016-08-14) Vérifier la version

Les plug-ins internets pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    BlueStacks Install Detector : Inconnu
    Folx3Plugin : 4.0 - SDK 10.6 (2015-03-22) [Aide]
    Picasa : 1.0 (2011-12-07) [Aide]

Les extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    VKontakte.ru Downloader - Sergey Kolosov - http://vkontakte.ru/downloader_extension (2014-08-28)

Les plug-ins audios : ⓘ
    NumarkNS6AudioHAL : Inconnu - SDK 10.7 (2012-08-01) [Aide]
    NumarkNS7AudioHAL : Inconnu - SDK 10.7 (2012-08-01) [Aide]
    NumarkV7AudioHAL : Inconnu - SDK 10.7 (2012-08-01) [Aide]
    SeratoVirtualAudioPlugIn : 1.0.11 (2015-12-12) [Aide]
    XONE_DX : Inconnu (2009-10-09) [Aide]
    DVCPROHDAudio : 1.3.2 (2013-03-08)

Les panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (2016-08-30) [Aide]
    GPGPreferences (2016-08-14) [Aide]
    Java (2016-08-14) [Aide]
    Logitech Control Center (2013-02-26) [Aide]
    Native Instruments USB Audio (2016-03-30) [Aide]
    Paragon NTFS for Mac ® OS X (2013-09-13) [Aide]
    SIXTY-EIGHT Audio Control Panel (2011-04-13) [Aide]
    Sixty-One Audio Control Panel (2012-04-24) [Aide]
    Sixty-Two Audio Control Panel (2012-06-21) [Aide]
    SL 2 Audio Control Panel (2011-04-14) [Aide]
    SL 3 Audio Control Panel (2011-05-10) [Aide]
    SL 4 Audio Control Panel (2011-04-14) [Aide]
    TechTool Protection (2015-03-12) [Aide]
    Tuxera NTFS (2015-11-06) [Aide]

Le Time Machine : ⓘ
    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON
    Sauvegardes mobiles : Allumé
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille de disque : 998.97 Go Disque utilisé : 800.23 Go
    Destinations :
        Time Machine [Local]
        Taille totale : 750.82 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 9
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 09/03/2016 14:42
        Dernière sauvegarde : 24/09/2016 18:49
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Trop petit
            Taille de sauvegarde 750.82 Go > (Disque utilisé 800.23 Go X 3)

        backup [Local]
        Taille totale : 499.25 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 1
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 09/10/2015 23:49
        Dernière sauvegarde : 09/10/2015 23:49
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Trop petit
            Taille de sauvegarde 499.25 Go > (Disque utilisé 800.23 Go X 3)

L’utilisation du CPU par processus : ⓘ
         4%    WindowServer
         2%    kernel_task
         2%    Battery Health
         1%    fontd
         0%    powerd

L’utilisation de la RAM par processus : ⓘ
    629 Mo    kernel_task
    377 Mo    mdworker(9)
    213 Mo    com.avast.daemon
    139 Mo    Safari
    115 Mo    UserEventAgent(2)

Les informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    741 Mo    RAM Disponible
    7.27 Go    RAM Utilisée (2.77 Go Cached)
    0 o    Fichier d’échange utilisé

Les informations du diagnostic : ⓘ
    Oct 6, 2016, 07:57:29 PM    Auto-examen - succès
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

Il y a un beau bordel (pour être poli), sur ta machine.
Commence par désinstaller tout ce qui est inutile (à mon avis y en a des choses).
Le plus simple serait de créer un nouvel utilisateur administrateur, de sauver tes données importantes sur DDE puis de supprimer ton utilisateur actuel.
Et éviter de télécharger tout et n'importe quoi.
Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est ainsi que les ennuis arrivent.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2016)

Ne te manque plus que la myxomatose.


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il y a un beau bordel (pour être poli), sur ta machine.
> Commence par désinstaller tout ce qui est inutile (à mon avis y en a des choses).
> Le plus simple serait de créer un nouvel utilisateur administrateur, de sauver tes données importantes sur DDE puis de supprimer ton utilisateur actuel.
> Et éviter de télécharger tout et n'importe quoi.
> Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est ainsi que les ennuis arrivent.


Comment ca le bordel ?
En aillant lu le rapport je me sert de pratiquement l intégralité de ces applications ect .. Cequi sature mom disque c est la musique en Wave et quelques films. Réinstaller tout ca va prendre un temps fou. Tout est classé, surtout la musique sur Itunes dans des playlists, etc ... Par contre j utilise aussi time machine sur un DD externe ...


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Comment ca le bordel ?
> En aillant lu le rapport je me sert de pratiquement l intégralité de ces applications ect .. Cequi sature mom disque c est la musique en Wave et quelques films. Réinstaller tout ca va prendre un temps fou. Tout est classé, surtout la musique sur Itunes dans des playlists, etc ... Par contre j utilise aussi time machine sur un DD externe ...



En creant un nouvel utilisateur, est ce que je garde les informations (appli, classement musical, etc ...) dans leur integralité ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> En creant un nouvel utilisateur, est ce que je garde les informations (appli, classement musical, etc ...) dans leur integralité ?


Non.  Il faudra aller les récupérer sur ta sauvegarde TM


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2016)

Tu as des choses qui traînent dans les Agents de demarrage (/Library/startupItems (fancontrol, tuxera, ...) que tu peux dégager, ça fera toujours un peu de place, de toutes façons ils sont ignorés par le systeme depuis Yosemite. 

Dans les extensions Safari, le truc vkontakte russe, tu t'en sers vraiment?

Dans les agents de lancement de l'utilisateur, il faudrait verifier si tout est à jour, car si ça marche dans une session Invité, c'est quelque chose lié à ton utilisateur habituel qui coince....


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as des choses qui traînent dans les Agents de demarrage (/Library/startupItems (fancontrol, tuxera, ...) que tu peux dégager, ça fera toujours un peu de place, de toutes façons ils sont ignorer par le systeme depuis Yosemite.
> 
> Dans les extensions Safari, le truc vkontakte russe, tu t'en sers vraiment?
> 
> Dans les agents de lancement de l'utilisateur, il faudrait verifier si tout est à jour, car si ça marche dans une session Invité, c'est quelque chose lié à ton utilisateur habituel qui coince....



Je viens juste de tout effacer (avant le scan) et surpris qu ils soit encore la. Ou jai mal supprimé ...
Oui je me sert de cette extension. C'est pour récupérer des sons sur VK qui a une encoreme bibliothèque.

Dans les agents de lancement de l'utilisateur, il faudrait verifier si tout est à jour, car si ça marche dans une session Invité, c'est quelque chose lié à ton utilisateur habituel qui coince.... c est ce que jaimerai trouver justement


----------



## heaton47 (6 Octobre 2016)

Je dois m escamper, il est tard ici, et je ne suis pas en metropole en ce moment. Je réfléchis a tout ces conseils pour adopter la meilleur stratégie, en ne perdant pas ce qui est deja installé (depuis longtemps) dont je me sert, et reviendrai demain. Peux être de nouvelles idées, suggestions fleurirons sur le topic.

Merci Bcp pour cette aide, a très bientôt.
Aurelien


----------



## JeanMichel45 (6 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Gros problème sur mon MacBook Pro de mi 2012 (a jour) depuis avant ier. Pas d internet.
> La machine est bien connecte en wifi a la box (qui fournie de l internet, fonctionne parfaitement avec d autres appareils)
> ...


Hello Aurelien,
Est-ce que la DNS est toujours la bonne ?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

JeanMichel45 a dit:


> Hello Aurelien,
> Est-ce que la DNS est toujours la bonne ?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as des choses qui traînent dans les Agents de demarrage (/Library/startupItems (fancontrol, tuxera, ...) que tu peux dégager, ça fera toujours un peu de place, de toutes façons ils sont ignorés par le systeme depuis Yosemite.
> 
> Dans les extensions Safari, le truc vkontakte russe, tu t'en sers vraiment?
> 
> Dans les agents de lancement de l'utilisateur, il faudrait verifier si tout est à jour, car si ça marche dans une session Invité, c'est quelque chose lié à ton utilisateur habituel qui coince....



Bonjour  r e m y !
Je viens justement d effacer l intégralité des agents de demarrage ainsi que VK (j ai trouvé une solution pour ca)

Par contre comment verifier si c est a jour au niveau des agents de lancement ??
Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Bonjour  r e m y !
> Je viens justement d effacer l intégralité des agents de demarrage ainsi que VK (j ai trouvé une solution pour ca)
> 
> Par contre comment verifier si c est a jour au niveau des agents de lancement ??
> Merci !


Que te renvoient les commandes (depuis le terminal) :
*ls -l /Library/Launch*
ls -l Library/Launch**


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Par contre comment verifier si c est a jour au niveau des agents de lancement ??
> Merci !


Aller sur le site du développeur pour chacun et verifier si une mise à jour est proposee


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Merci. Je viens de procéder.
Mis a part des lignes qui surgissent, je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu elles signifient.
Je ne suis pas une flèche en informatique, cela dépasse un peu mes competences.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Aller sur le site du développeur pour chacun et verifier si une mise à jour est proposee


L ennuie c est que la machine ne se connecte plus a internet ni les applications.
Par deduction je doute que ce soit ca, je pense a autre chose de plus ... soudain. mais peux être.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

Fais un copier de ces lignes dans le terminal et un copier dans la fenêtre de saisie du forum.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

```
Last login: Fri Oct  7 17:45:18 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-aurelien:~ aurelien$ ls -l /Library/Launch
ls: /Library/Launch: No such file or directory
MacBook-Pro-de-aurelien:~ aurelien$ ls -l /Library/Launch*
/Library/LaunchAgents:
total 152
-rw-r--r--@ 1 root  wheel  425 21 fév  2014 HWPortCfg.plist
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  399 14 sep  2011 Wlan.Software.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  697 25 mai  2012 com.Logitech.Control Center.Daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  612  1 aoû  2013 com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  670 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.update-agent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  457 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.userinit.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  693 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.update-agent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  436 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.userinit.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  622  1 avr  2014 com.metakine.handsoff.agent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  581 12 mar  2015 com.micromat.TechToolProAgent.plist
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  104 19 déc  2013 com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist -> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Resources/com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 root  wheel  548 29 jul  2013 com.paragon.updater.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  498  4 aoû  2011 com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  556 28 jui 18:14 org.gpgtools.Libmacgpg.xpc.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  478  8 mar  2015 org.gpgtools.gpgmail.enable-bundles.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  415  8 mar  2015 org.gpgtools.gpgmail.patch-uuid-user.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  417  8 mar  2015 org.gpgtools.macgpg2.fix.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  552  8 mar  2015 org.gpgtools.macgpg2.shutdown-gpg-agent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  481 17 mai 17:22 org.gpgtools.updater.plist

/Library/LaunchDaemons:
total 200
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  628 22 sep  2015 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.bstservice_helper.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  617  1 aoû  2013 com.adobe.SwitchBoard.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  462 30 aoû 07:41 com.adobe.fpsaud.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  543  8 mar  2013 com.apple.aelwriter.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  377 26 aoû  2010 com.apple.qmaster.qmasterd.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  571 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.init.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  592 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.init.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  716 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.uninstall.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  662 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.update.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  685 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.uninstall.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  694 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.update.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  480 23 mar  2014 com.fxfactory.FxFactory.helper.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  687  1 avr  2014 com.metakine.handsoff.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  977 12 mar  2015 com.micromat.TechToolProDaemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  498  2 avr  2014 com.noiseindustries.FxFactory.helper.plist
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  103 19 déc  2013 com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist -> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Resources/com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  510  5 aoû  2011 com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  406 26 avr  2010 com.rane.sixtyeight.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  402 18 mai  2011 com.rane.sixtyone.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  402  6 jul  2011 com.rane.sixtytwo.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  392  5 jan  2011 com.rane.sl2.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  392 26 avr  2010 com.rane.sl3.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  admin  392 16 nov  2010 com.rane.sl4.daemon.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  410  8 mar  2015 org.gpgtools.gpgmail.patch-uuid.plist
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   76 29 sep 17:45 org.virtualbox.startup.plist -> ../Application Support/VirtualBox/LaunchDaemons/org.virtualbox.startup.plist
MacBook-Pro-de-aurelien:~ aurelien$ ls -l Library/Launch*
total 104
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   708  3 avr  2014 ca.madefresh.BodegaAgent.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   717  2 jul  2014 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.LogRotator.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   915 22 sep  2015 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.Service.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   727  2 jul  2014 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UninstallAgent.plist
-rw-------@ 1 aurelien  staff   913 22 sep  2015 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UninstallWatcher.plist
-rw-------@ 1 aurelien  staff  1013 22 sep  2015 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.Updater.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   827  2 jul  2014 com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UpdaterAgent.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 aurelien  staff   697 21 avr  2013 com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 aurelien  staff   603  9 aoû  2014 com.adobe.ARM.202f4087f2bbde52e3ac2df389f53a4f123223c9cc56a8fd83a6f7ae.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 aurelien  staff   485 24 sep 16:18 com.avast.home.userinit.plist
-rw-r--r--  1 aurelien  staff   528 31 mai  2015 com.avast.secureline.home.userinit.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   805 12 jul 11:25 com.google.keystone.agent.plist
-rw-r--r--@ 1 aurelien  staff   677 29 sep 17:45 org.virtualbox.vboxwebsrv.plist
MacBook-Pro-de-aurelien:~ aurelien$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

Tente de démarrer en mode sans échecs (appuis sur touche Maj lors du boot) voir si ton réseau fonctionne.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Deja tenté ier, et retenté aujourd hui. Meme résultat. ca ne marche pas. Par contre ces fonctionne en mode <<Guest>> ainsi qu avec Tor. Ce sont les seuls moyens de faire fonctionner internet. Tout ce qui est Safari, app, mise a jour, internet depuis une app ou tout le reste, ca ne fonctionne pas. Un délai d attente qui ne fini jamais mais internet arrive bien sur la machine car en guest ou avec Tor ca fonctionne


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2016)

Un blocage au niveau du contrôle parental peut-être ?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Auncun control parental actif dans dans les preferences système ..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Deja tenté ier, et retenté aujourd hui. Meme résultat. ca ne marche pas. Par contre ces fonctionne en mode <<Guest>> ainsi qu avec Tor. Ce sont les seuls moyens de faire fonctionner internet. Tout ce qui est Safari, app, mise a jour, internet depuis une app ou tout le reste, ca ne fonctionne pas. Un délai d attente qui ne fini jamais mais internet arrive bien sur la machine car en guest ou avec Tor ca fonctionne


Tente de créer un nouvel utilisateur administrateur, de te connecter avec et d'installer firefox.
Ensuite tu reviens à ton utilisateur "bancal" et tu tentes ta chance avec Firefox.


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Aller sur le site du développeur pour chacun et verifier si une mise à jour est proposee





heaton47 a dit:


> L ennuie c est que la machine ne se connecte plus a internet ni les applications.


Tu as dit, me semble-t-il, que le problème n'est pas présent sur le compte d'un autre utilisateur (invité).
- Crée un autre utilisateur (en fait ce sera toujours toi ...) disons *user2*. Donne lui les droits d'administrateur (ça n'empêche pas que tu le restes sur le compte initial, disons *user1*, et ne t'oblige ni à supprimer *user1*, ni à transférer les données de *user1* à *user2* ).
- Regarde si internet fonctionne sur ce compte *user2*
- Si oui, tu pourras procéder aux mises à jour, à la maintenance éventuelle nécessaire à partir de ce compte *user2* (les mises à jour seront effectives sur tous les comptes).
Ensuite, il faudra aviser selon le résultat de cet essai.
(Je vois que *jeanjd63* m'a grillé )


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Il y a deja FireFox sur l utilisateur bancal. Ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Apres meme si la manipulation fonctionne, tout ce qui sera lié a internet comme les mise a jours depuis les applications, contenue additionnel etc ne fonctionneront toujours pas.
Je veux bien essayer mais pas sur que cela resolve l integralité du problème, plus le masquer ou contourner


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> ......
> (Je vois que *jeanjd63* m'a grillé )


C'est l'heure du barbuc en Ardèche bien sûr.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as dit, me semble-t-il, que le problème n'est pas présent sur le compte d'un autre utilisateur (invité).
> - Crée un autre utilisateur (en fait ce sera toujours toi ...) disons *user2*. Donne lui les droits d'administrateur (ça n'empêche pas que tu le restes sur le compte initial, disons *user1*, et ne t'oblige ni à supprimer *user1*, ni à transférer les données de *user1* à *user2* ).
> - Regarde si internet fonctionne sur ce compte *user2*
> - Si oui, tu pourras procéder aux mises à jour, à la maintenance éventuelle nécessaire à partir de ce compte *user2* (les mises à jour seront effectives sur tous les comptes).
> ...



Ha oui !!! dit comme ca j aime ! je tente immédiatement la procedure


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Il y a deja FireFox sur l utilisateur bancal. Ne fonctionne pas non plus.
> Apres meme si la manipulation fonctionne, tout ce qui sera lié a internet comme les mise a jours depuis les applications, contenue additionnel etc ne fonctionneront toujours pas.
> Je veux bien essayer mais pas sur que cela resolve l integralité du problème, plus le masquer ou contourner


As-tu essayé de supprimer/recréer ta liaison wifi ?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

bon .... Internet ne fonctionne pas non plus sur le deuxième compte admin ...
Uniquement sur le Guest. Zut, encore raté !


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu essayé de supprimer/recréer ta liaison wifi ?


A l instant, meme resultat.

Tres franchement je sent qu il sagit de quelaue chose de plus sérieux que de petits réglage/details du style. J ai bien l impression qu il sagesse d un hacking et que quelquechose de caché bloque la connection (alors que la machine est connecté puis ce qu internet fonctionne sur la session admin avec Tor.

Quesque Tor a de different qui permet de passer outre l éventuel programme programme qui bloque la connection ? 
J essaye de cogiter comme ca mais mes competences sont très limité dans le domaine.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Apres il est possible de tout refaire avec Time Machine en partant de ma dernière sauvegarde ( une semaine et demis environs) mais la fois ou jai fait ca (migration sur une nouvelle machine) j ai perdu une partie de mes données musicales c est pour ca que je réfléchi bien avant de procéder. peux être meme que le virus/trojan ou je sais pas quoi pourrai survivre au procedé (utilisation de time machine avant le crash)


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> bon .... Internet ne fonctionne pas non plus sur le deuxième compte admin ...
> Uniquement sur le Guest. Zut, encore raté !


Tu as dis je crois que *Tor* marche sur *user1*.
*Tor* fonctionne-t-il sur *user2* ?
En tout ça, sur *user1*, ce n'est pas "Internet" qui ne marche pas, mais les autres logiciels qui ne parviennent plus à y accéder, ou ont un fonctionnement anormal. Sur le site offciel de Tor, je lis


> Tor is free software and an open network that helps you defend against traffic analysis, a form of network surveillance that threatens personal freedom and privacy, confidential business activities and relationships, and state security.


ainsi que


> or protects you by bouncing your communications around a distributed network of relays run by volunteers all around the world: it prevents somebody watching your Internet connection from learning what sites you visit, and it prevents the sites you visit from learning your physical location.


J'ignore le détail de son fonctionnement. Mais à force de trop vouloir protéger, n'empêche-t-il pas les autres accès ? N'y aurait-il pas par exemple un fichier de préférences en mauvais état ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as dis je crois que *Tor* marche sur *user1*.
> *Tor* fonctionne-t-il sur *user2* ?
> En tout ça, sur *user1*, ce n'est pas "Internet" qui ne marche pas, mais les autres logiciels qui ne parviennent plus à y accéder, ou ont un fonctionnement anormal. Sur le site offciel de Tor, je lis
> 
> ...


Voudrais-tu dire que Tor tue?
Ok je sors.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as dis je crois que *Tor* marche sur *user1*.
> *Tor* fonctionne-t-il sur *user2* ?
> En tout ça, sur *user1*, ce n'est pas "Internet" qui ne marche pas, mais les autres logiciels qui ne parviennent plus à y accéder, ou ont un fonctionnement anormal. Sur le site offciel de Tor, je lis
> 
> ...


Tor est present sur la machine depuis un moment, sans voir aucune contradiction avec les autres programmes. Je doute que Tor sème la pagaille. Par contre il prouve qu internet arrive bien sur la machine.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

Ce ne serait pas avast qui bloquerai par hasard?
Tente de le désinstaller pour voir.


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2016)

C'est tout de même étonnant que tout fonctionne dans la session invité, mais que le probleme existe dans une session neuve d'un nouvel utilisateur fraîchement cree...

L'analyse des messages de la console quand Safari, par exemple, ne peut accéder à Internet aiderait peut-être à comprendre la cause du blocage.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

En réfléchissant voila comment je pourrai procéder.
Revenir un mois en arrière avec time machine (car je ne suis pas sur de connaitre la date exact des debuts du problème), faire une sauvegarde des données ajouté depuis un mois sur un DDE et les ajouter APRES la restauration a partir de la sauvegarde time Machine (datant d un mois)

Est sur cette manipalution ? le problème peux il survivre et suivre meme durant une operation de la sorte ?
Et dernière question pratique,
mon disque (physique) affiche 800GO de donnee, et mon disque time machine compte 650GO de donnees.
Les données time machine sont elle compresé ou il manque 150GO ?
Il est important de savoir avant de procéder pour éviter de perdre ces 150GB. Soyons clair, Time machine restaure 100 pour 100 des donnée a date egale ?

Bcp de question milles excuses...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> En réfléchissant voila comment je pourrai procéder.
> Revenir un mois en arrière avec time machine (car je ne suis pas sur de connaitre la date exact des debuts du problème), faire une sauvegarde des données ajouté depuis un mois sur un DDE et les ajouter APRES la restauration a partir de la sauvegarde time Machine (datant d un mois)
> 
> Est sur cette manipalution ? le problème peux il survivre et suivre meme durant une operation de la sorte ?
> ...


As-tu tenté de désinstaller Avast?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu tenté de désinstaller Avast?


Pas encore. j écrivais le MSG quand celui ci est arrivé. Jessaye


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est tout de même étonnant que tout fonctionne dans la session invité, mais que le probleme existe dans une session neuve d'un nouvel utilisateur fraîchement cree...
> 
> L'analyse des messages de la console quand Safari, par exemple, ne peut accéder à Internet aiderait peut-être à comprendre la cause du blocage.


En fait la session invité offre juste l accès a safari. rien de plus plus. Donc tout le reste est <<off>


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> En réfléchissant voila comment je pourrai procéder.
> Revenir un mois en arrière


Pas forcément une bonne idée.
Il vaudrait mieux identifier la cause du problème actuel.
Si tu reviens en arrière, il risque de se produire de la même façon et tu ne seras pas plus avancé.


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Pour revenir sur la rubrique DNS. Un des usager du forum a demandé si j'avais verifié le DNS.
Je suis aller voir mais ne sais pas ce qu il doit y avoir marqué dans la section. Il se peux que cel provienne du DNS ?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Si la c


boninmi a dit:


> Pas forcément une bonne idée.
> Il vaudrait mieux identifier la cause du problème actuel.
> Si tu reviens en arrière, il risque de se produire de la même façon et tu ne seras pas plus avancé.



Etant donné que la cause a surgit après... C est comme remonter dans le temps cet outils ?
genre revenir avant que cela arrive et éviter que cela arrive.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

J'insiste un peu, mais as-tu essayé de désinstaller Avast et voir ce que ça donne?


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> J'insiste un peu, mais as-tu essayé de désinstaller Avast et voir ce que ça donne?


Not yet.
J ai essayer de le désactiver mais pas cette manipulation encore simplement car il me semble qu il faille une procedure spéciale pour desinstaller correctement Avast. Je regarde dessuinte et tout come ier je vais devoir m estamper et revenir demain


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Not yet.
> J ai essayer de le désactiver mais pas cette manipulation encore simplement car il me semble qu il faille une procedure spéciale pour desinstaller correctement Avast. Je regarde dessuinte et tout come ier je vais devoir m estamper et revenir demain


https://www.avast.com/fr-fr/faq.php?article=AVKB67


----------



## heaton47 (7 Octobre 2016)

Jai trouvé le meme lien merci.

Je dois y aller et essayer demain matin. merci encore pour votre aide aujourdhui je reviendrai demain donner des nouvelles.


----------



## heaton47 (9 Octobre 2016)

Chose faite. Sans surprise, sans avast meme résultat.
Je pars en recherche d un logiciel pour detecter les Keylogger j en suis presque sur, a 90 pour cent qu il sagesse d un piratage


----------



## heaton47 (9 Octobre 2016)

Plus ca vas, plus je pense a faire une restauration depuis Time machine et revenir un mois et demis en arriere (pour être plus prudent)
Quelqu'un peux il confirmer que le problème ne resisera pas <<dans le temps>> et que cette methode est safe dans un cadre de virus/ver/piratage ?
Sans solution, avec comme date butoir mardi, je tenterai une restauration mais je dois être sur que l infection actuelle sera supprimé


----------



## heaton47 (11 Octobre 2016)

Apres restauration avec Time Machine un mois et demis à l'avance, le probleme reste identique :
Maintenant je peux utiliser internet, mais seulement si j'utilise IPVanish.
Evidement, je viens d'avoir l'idée un peu tard : contacter le support IPVanish car il semble que le problem viens bien de l'application.
Ils viennent de répondre avec toute une procedure a faire, expliquant qu'il sagit effectivement probablement de l'application et des DND. J'ai lu en travers car je suis en train de tout remettre a jour, nettoyer pour repartir sur une base au plus propre possible et entamerai leur procédure une fois fait.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Octobre 2016)

Si tu avais dit + tôt que tu utilises un VPN ça aurait fait gagner du temps.


----------



## heaton47 (11 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu avais dit + tôt que tu utilises un VPN ça aurait fait gagner du temps.


c'est signalé dans le premier message du sujet ou j'explique en detail ce qui se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> c'est signalé dans le premier message du sujet ou j'explique en detail ce qui se passe.


C'est vrai, j'avais pas capté.
La solution est de virer ou re-paramétrer le VPN correctement.


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Ou de changer le serveur DNS si c'est celui du VPN qui est à la ramasse...

Par contre je ne comprends toujours pas que pour le compte Invité tout fonctionnait alors que pour un nouveau compte admin l'accès Internet était toujours défaillant.


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre je ne comprends toujours pas que pour le compte Invité tout fonctionnait alors que pour un nouveau compte admin l'accès Internet était toujours défaillant.


L'empilement des logiciels de protection, qui ne prendraient pas en considération ce compte annexe ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> L'empilement des logiciels de protection, qui ne prendraient pas en considération ce compte annexe ?



Les comptes admin ou normaux passeraient par le VPN installé (dont le serveur DNS est défaillant), et le compte invité ne passerait pas par le VPN?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Les comptes admin ou normaux passeraient par le VPN installé (dont le serveur DNS est défaillant), et le compte invité ne passerait pas par le VPN?


Je ne sais pas si c'est une piste, mais le compte invité génère un environnement temporaire pour l'invité.
Cet environnement est détruit à la déconnexion.


----------



## heaton47 (11 Octobre 2016)

Bon :

Probleme resolut. Il agissait en effet des DNS a "renouveler". Rien de plus. Du coups j'ai tout réinstallé avc Time machine, mis a jour ensuite, pour ... pas grand chose.
L'important c'est que vous m'avez bien aidé et que la machine fonctionne correctement.
Le support IPVanish explique que l'application ne fermais pas correctement et reset pas les DNS comme il devrait. Ils m'ont expliqué comment procéder et en 23 secondes ... Probleme résolut !


----------



## heaton47 (11 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est une piste, mais le compte invité génère un environnement temporaire pour l'invité.
> Cet environnement est détruit à la déconnexion.


Il n!'y a que safari dans l'environement.
Rien de plus. Je pense que tout est basic dans la session invité et qu'en effet tout est détruit à la déconnection.


----------

